# Stahls� TV Premieres At Long Beach ISS



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ TV Premieres At Long Beach ISS*

At 10:15 a.m. on Friday, January 16 in booth 1011 Stahls’ will be debuting the official launch of its brand new educational website and learning center called Stahls’ TV. Located at www.stahlstv.com, this is only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators.

Show attendees are invited to gather at the booth for exciting announcements as well as the chance to receive free giveaways that include popcorn and the opportunity to decorate a free shirt.

Josh and Zach Ellsworth will be performing their Stahls’ TV Music Rap, which is a song that covers all the things visitors can learn by going to the site. It’s fun and entertaining; you don’t want to miss it. 

At 4:45 p.m. on Friday, January 16, the Ellsworth brothers will debut a new industry rap song that they will perform. During this performance, free T-shirts will be tossed into the crowd. The attendee who gets a shirt with a gold glitter Stahls’ TV logo on it will win an iPad Mini valued at $249. 

The new rap performance will be repeated at 4:45 p.m. on Saturday, January 17 in the Stahls’ booth and a second iPad Mini will be given away. 

StahlsTV.com has the world’s largest archive of educational videos on cutter, printer/cutter, DTG and heat press training, marketing, pricing, applications, profitable niches, trends, and more. There will also be a schedule of live, interactive classes on popular topics such as vinyl cutting for apparel, direct-to-garment printing, heat printing performance wear, specialty decorating trends, and more. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

